# "Taking Our Cities for Jesus" vs. plain ol' living for Jesus?



## moselle (Sep 6, 2009)

So some friends recently went to a "conference" - maybe more a revival-type meeting - where they were encouraged to follow the Great Commission and (for lack of a better phrase) "Christianize" their towns and cities.

When I asked them what this meant, they said that Christians are supposed to live holy lives in their families, communities, and jobs, feed the hungry, help those in need, etc. (And you needed a conference to tell you this?)


Then they started talking about bringing God's Kingdom onto earth. Using the Keys of the Kingdom to bring heaven to earth (as in...Thy Kingdom come...on earth as it is in heaven). Um...something sounds not quite right here and I can't put my finger on it.

If you've made it this far into my incoherant babbling, would you please explain to me the difference between Kingdom Theology and Biblical living?


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 6, 2009)

It sounds Dominionist. Were there "apostles" speaking at this conference?


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 6, 2009)

There's nothing wrong with living to "Christianize" ones realm of influence or taking dominion of the earth. In fact it's quite biblical (don't have time to address it). "Christianization" is done by regeneration and the proclamation of the gospel. This should start in the home with the family unit. 

The more a society is Christian the more the people desire to be ruled by godly laws and godly rulers. When the gospel is not preached or received then lawlessness and rebellion tend to escalate.


----------



## moselle (Sep 6, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> It sounds Dominionist. Were there "apostles" speaking at this conference?



Well, I had to do a bit of quick reading on Dominionism, but yes, that definitely sounds like what they were talking about.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 6, 2009)

moselle said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > It sounds Dominionist. Were there "apostles" speaking at this conference?
> ...



Another name for Dominionism is Kingdom Now theology. A generalization of what one camp says is that Christ will not return until the Church takes over the planet. Some take this concept even further and say that Christ will not physically return, but the church will physically take over the planet and set up His kingdom. I do not agree with these concepts and would agree that something doesn't sound quite right if that is what they were saying.


----------



## Herald (Sep 6, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> moselle said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



it sounds like a form of post-millennialism, but with a twist.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 6, 2009)

Herald said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > moselle said:
> ...



That's what it is. It's what happens when a Pentecostal stumbles on Rushdoony. Mix post-mil eschatology with arminian human effort to help out the Spirit, and all sorts of strange things happen.


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 7, 2009)

C Peter Wagner and his crew add an even more dangerous twist (if they were the ones putting on this conference).

This is an example:

http://www.arsenalbooks.com/product/887/42


----------



## moselle (Sep 7, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> C Peter Wagner and his crew add an even more dangerous twist (if they were the ones putting on this conference).
> 
> This is an example:
> 
> C. Peter Wagner - Dominion!



So, on what basis do they claim that the Spirit is calling for a paradigm shift? Sounds pretty snazzy. 

ETA: So would you say that the primary difference between Dominionism/"bad"isms and Biblical/Godly living is that in one you are working to produce a particular result while in the other you are trusting in God's sovereign providence to bring about His purposes?


----------



## Rich Koster (Sep 8, 2009)

moselle said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > C Peter Wagner and his crew add an even more dangerous twist (if they were the ones putting on this conference).
> ...



That's a good summary. One is a man made agenda, the other (Godly living) is following God's plan and leaving the results to Him.


----------

